# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  Eskom prepaid scam...

## tec0

Here is the info and source.




> Eskom has warned the public not to fall foul of an Eskom franchise scam that is doing the rounds in South Africa.
> 
> The scam, which represents a phishing scheme where criminals claim that Eskom is offering franchise opportunities for the distribution of prepaid electricity vending machines has been distanced from the power utility itself.
> 
> Eskom said in this scam, con artists claim that the distributors would be able to resell electricity at a price that they would determine themselves.
> 
> source

----------

